# Indy Driver Dan Wheldon killed in crash



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Dan Wheldon, who moved to the United States from his native England with hopes of winning the Indianapolis 500 and went on to prevail at his sport's most famed race twice, died Sunday after a massive, fiery wreck at the Las Vegas Indy 300.
> 
> CRASH IN LAS VEGAS
> Two-time Indy 500 champion Dan Wheldon died after a 15-car wreck in Las Vegas.
> ...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Link to Video fron today's tragic race which killed 2 time Indy champion Dan Wheldon.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I was at the track.

This was the most awful wreck I've ever seen at a race. It was so bad it seemed unreal, almost like some staged Hollywood movie scene.

Dan Wheldon's loss is a tragedy. RIP Dan.

Keith


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RIP, Dan Wheldon.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

PokerJoker said:


> I was at the track.
> 
> This was the most awful wreck I've ever seen at a race. It was so bad it seemed unreal, almost like some staged Hollywood movie scene.
> 
> ...


Seeing it on a TV is enough to give you chills, I can only imagine the horror you must be feeling having been at the track.

I did not watch the race (I'm not a fan of IndyCar) but saw the replay and it appears that ABC was in car with him at the time of the accident.

On the few IndyCar races we do watch (Indy and Long Beach), Mrs. Fluffybear and I have discussed how these cars just seem to disintegrate on impact.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm pretty certain the disintegration you see is very carefully planned to absorb most of the energy, protecting the driver. The tub he or she sits in is the real protection. Alas, there are limits to what can be absorbed.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## paulsonj72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm pretty certain the disintegration you see is very carefully planned to absorb most of the energy, protecting the driver. The tub he or she sits in is the real protection. Alas, there are limits to what can be absorbed.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


That is correct. When an IndyCar disintegrates energy that would have been with the car leaves. The crashes GENERALLY look a lot worse than they actually are.


----------

